# Antique Bottles



## rwhite15 (Aug 10, 2009)

I found several antique bottles in an old landfill from the late 1800's to early 1900's. I have searched several internet sites to try to find the values of some of them. There are several old medication bottles, an old avon bottle, a white glass Pond's cold cream bottle, and a Champion Embalming Fluid bottle (cork top). I was just wondering if anyone could tell me anything about some of them. 

 1) Champion Concentrated Embalming Fluid. Champion Chemical Company, Springfield OH. On the back it is listed to 15 oz, and says "complies with all state laws". (cork top)

 2)Creomulsion for Coughs due to Colds. (cork top)

 3)The J.R. Watkins Co. Underneath it says "Rec. U.S. Pat. Off" (cork top)

 4)Fruitola. Pinus Medicine Co. Monitcello, IL, USA. (cork top)

 5) From the Rexall Drug Store. Labeled up side to 80 cc. (screw top)

 6) Milks Emulsion. Brown colored glass w/ a triangle on bottom w/ initials WT. (cork top)

 7) Lake Shore Honey. 

 8) Ponds. White Glass. (screw top)

 9) Avon 17. Dark Green. Missing top.

 10) Bromo-Seltzer. Blue glass. Emerson Drug Company. Baltimore MD.

 11) White glass. 2.5 inches wide. 1.5 inches tall. Framed A on bottom. (screw top)

 12) Listerine. Lambert. Pharmacal Company. 

 All bottles are glass.

 Let me know if you know anything about any of them!!!!!!


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 11, 2009)

post pics, it would help a lot. But from what you wrote I am sorry to say that most of those bottles if put up for 1 buck wouldnt sell. They are still cool to find but just not worth anything. But definitely post some pics.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 11, 2009)

all commons but keep digging could get something great


----------



## judu (Aug 11, 2009)

i would love to see a picture of the embalming fluid bottle...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 11, 2009)

I have 3 different sizes of Lakeshore Honey bottles. I really like them. There was just an article in Antique Bottle & Glass Collectors Magazine about them.


----------



## coboltmoon (Aug 11, 2009)

There is a Champion Embalming Fluid bottle on ebay for $40 buy it now.  I donâ€™t know what they sell for but would imagine at the very least $10-$20.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Glass-Champion-Bottle-Funeral-Embalming-Fluid_W0QQitemZ130322732547QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e57d71603&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## grant (Aug 11, 2009)

i have an Old Mr. Boston bottle that is square and has a glass stopper that is also square. it has the "Federal law" stuff on it so i know it's 30's to 60's ish. will try to post a picture. the bottom reads old mr. boston fine liquers and has I D I 12 47  pat app for. there are diagonal "ribs" on the side of the bottle and on the glass stopper. got it at a goodwill for part of a costume for a pirate party we have and was wondering about the bottle. thanks.


----------



## mrandall (Aug 11, 2009)

*RE: Man/Clown Shaped Bottle*

I have a man/clown shaped bottle that is about 8 1/2 inches tall.  It has a screw type top.  On the bottom is a mark: A R 303 and the R has a "rocker" on the arm.  The figure is smiling and appears to have a suit on.  I am trying to find any thing I can about it.  Thanks for any information.


----------



## rwhite15 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Not Sure*

I don't know much about the bottles you're talking about. Sorry I can't help you. I posted info on here hoping to find out something about them.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 12, 2009)

*RE: Man/Clown Shaped Bottle*



> ORIGINAL: mrandall
> 
> I have a man/clown shaped bottle that is about 8 1/2 inches tall.  It has a screw type top.  On the bottom is a mark: A R 303 and the R has a "rocker" on the arm.  The figure is smiling and appears to have a suit on.  I am trying to find any thing I can about it.  Thanks for any information.


 mrandall, can you post a picture of your "clown" bottle?


----------



## mrandall (Aug 12, 2009)

*RE: Man/Clown Shaped Bottle*

Anyone know anything about this bottle?


----------



## mrandall (Aug 12, 2009)

*RE: Man/Clown Shaped Bottle*

Here is a close up of the face... It is about 8" tall...


----------



## mrandall (Aug 12, 2009)

*RE: Man/Clown Shaped Bottle*

Here is the front...


----------



## mr2real (Aug 12, 2009)

*RE: Man/Clown Shaped Bottle*

I passed the figural bottle up at a yard sale last weekend. I have no clue about it, but I do know the man is an African American, if that helps any.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

*RE: Man/Clown Shaped Bottle*

The clown could possibly be a candy container. Makes sense, but I've not seen anything like that before. Welcome to the forum!
 Hopefully someone else will be able to help.
 Kate


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 13, 2009)

*RE: Man/Clown Shaped Bottle*

"The figural bottle thus presented represents the only transparency coming from the Black Caucus"

  --Bogdan Bozidar, a Serbo-Croatian-American separatist and self-proclaimed Caucasian I met and conferred with regarding this topic living in a backstreet cardboard chalet.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

*RE: Man/Clown Shaped Bottle*



> ORIGINAL: mrandall
> 
> Here is the front...


 Osia and Lobey might like that bottle.  They like movies with scary clowns.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 13, 2009)

*RE: Man/Clown Shaped Bottle*



> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> The clown could possibly be a candy container. Makes sense, but I've not seen anything like that before. Welcome to the forum!
> Hopefully someone else will be able to help.
> Kate


     Kate you may be right about it being a candy container----or it may of held booze of some sort---i have a few that are close to that---but the screw part is on the bottom.


----------

